# TRUVATIV Kurbelset Holzfeller AL 7050 TV +Innenlager



## LukasKupper (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo,


Verkaufe hier ein *NAGELNEUES, NOCH NIE VERBAUTES* Kurbelset von Truvativ. Die Teile waren noch nie verbaut und haben keinerlei Defekte oder Mängel. Perfekt für den Dual-Slalom/Freeride Einsatz. Den Rest könnt ihr dem Bild entnehmen:







Bei Fragen:

[email protected] 
oder
0176-28384828

_*
PREIS: 160VHB
*_

Mfg Lk


----------



## LukasKupper (19. Februar 2008)

Los Jungs=) Preis is VHB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ..FR-DH.. (28. Februar 2008)

xD

bekommst du schon beim händler günstiger... wirst keine 160 bekommen.

gruß


----------

